# Spider



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Spider.

I'm waiting patiently for someone to come and take me home. I'm a very nice guy - quite calm and well-mannered. I also love to sit on laps, so if you want company, I'm your boy. I like other cats, too. Other than that, I'll leave it up to you to find out about me - I was a stray, so the folks here at the shelter don't know much more about me. Maybe I'll tell you all my secrets! 











Spider is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

